# 2008 Gander Mountain



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Any detail on the 2008 Gander Mountain Spring Fishing Events in Huber Heights this coming weekend march 15/16?


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

dont know anything of it yet but i talk to an employee there all the time he said they are going to have a good sale, ill be there tomorrow and see if i cant find anything out


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i work in the fishing dept. at gander, and i can tell u that we have a lot planned for next weekend. we have more and more items going into clearence speedtables day by day. we will have many different vendors there along with pros doing seminars in the lodge. it will be a fun weekend, and y'all should come out!!!


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

grizzly 70
Gander needs to put you in the marketing dept!


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

lol, i'll be there sat. and sun. most likely, so if u have any questions on baits or anything come see me. i think i will also be giving out gander bucks!!


----------



## chrsvic (Apr 20, 2005)

Count me in on those Gander bucks!


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

I see now where Dick's has moved into Huber Heights.I bet soon they will increase their Musky line to compete with Gander....Roscoe


----------



## cjbrown (May 22, 2007)

Went there Sunday. Nice selection, lot better selection in the terminal tackle than Gander has. It sucks going to Gander in Huber when your in the need of terminal stuff.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Only thing I dont like about Gander is there price on everything...I see electronic marked clearance and they are priced at the regular price.. And same w/some other stuff...gets old


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I saw the Tom Dietz is scheduled to be at Gander Mountain and South Shore Marina this weekend. Do you know the time schedule of ALL the seminars? Nothing is posted on the websight about the event.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i'm not sure off hand, but you can always call the store for more information.


----------



## GETTIN' THERE (Apr 17, 2007)

In defense of Gander I think their pricing is very competitive. Shop at Gander, Dicks and Bass Pro frequently. Can't say that anyone of them
has the corner on the market. Live in Huber so Gander is convenant,
work in West Chester so Bass Pro makes a good lunch time excursion,
and lord knows there is a Dicks just about everywhere. I do believe
that Gander is about the only good thing that has happened to Dayton in a long time.


----------



## Astro1700 (Sep 23, 2007)

I live in Brookville so I spend alot of time and money at Gander. Prices are fair, but having the selection close to home is great. I use to make the 50 mile trip to BPS monthly. Now it's bi-monthly and that's just for fun. (Not fun at $4 a gallon.) 

Also, last year purchased a 6 foot ultra light Guide Series rod. 4 months later I broke a foot off the end. On a long shot, I took it back to Gander and they said they would exchange it, but they didn't have the same rod in stock. They upgraded me to a $70 ultra light rod and sent me home. After that I was hooked. Now I outfit most of my reels with Guide Series rods. Dick's will be a great addition to put some pressure on pricing.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

I was going to go to BPS this weekend myself, but with this spike in gas prices im going to keep it close to home and hit gander mountain up. Good thing i came across this thread, did not know all of this going on. Awesome !


----------



## boeing (Jul 25, 2005)

I was in the store today and asked about the seminar schedule. No one seemed to know for sure but told me the schedule is posted at their site. (It's not, I guess.) One guy who works there said he thinks Tom Dietz speaks at five. I'm just going to spend the afternoon there and thereabouts I guess.

Other speakers on the flyer are Marc Colwel, Russ Bailey and Crash Mullins.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

I called earlier in the week and the girl who answers the phone asked a few others, and between the 3 or 4 nobody knew whats going on.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Called this morning and was told Russ Bailey will be 10:00 to 11:30 Sat/Sun, Crash Mullins 12:30 to 2:00 Sat only and Tom Deitz 5:00 to 7:00 Sat /not sure on Sunday. Also was told alot of clearanxe items and rod/reel combo sales. Hours are 10-9 M-S and 10-6 Sunday.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

hope to see u guys in there, i'll be there from 9-5:30m


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

Me and my pops are gonna run up there around 1pm. 


He told me there is a dicks opening up today next to gander to. first ive heard of this. is it true ? may have to stop in there afterwards as well.


----------



## WalIkng (Nov 28, 2007)

yep the new dicks is open.


----------



## Whopper (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm a pretty loyal GM shopper.

I was there this morning and I'm still trying to figure out what exactly was on sale.


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

I live 10 min. from the north canton gander mtn. and was on there site and saw they have a breakfest club where you join others in the lodge and share fishing stories over some free coffee. My buddy and I went two days ago, it said it started at 9:00. Thought it would be fun and when we showed up the store wasnt even open. If there going to to post stuff on there web site all there employees should know about it and know whats going on. I mean its an outdoors store and your going to have quit a few people attending the diff. things going on. Needless to say we ended u p at dunkin doughnuts to get our coffee and some doughnuts. I would of been pretty mad if I lived furthur away especially with the gas prices through the roof.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

The Huber Heights Gander has some great prices on combos right now. There was a Stradic combos for $119. Gander Guide series combos were $14.97, yes $14.97. I saw lower end Diawa combos for $19.97. I fell in love w/ the ultra light Strdic, but too much to spend on a crappie/baitfish reel for me. 

Got a 50# Digital Berkley Scale for $9.97 and 12 inch side nose pliars for $2.97.


Saw a couple guns that were priced GREAT, too bad I got 2 in layaway right now.


----------



## JPfishing (Mar 13, 2008)

10 bucks for the digi scales huh ? soon as i walked out i said to myself "i shouldve picked up a scale." and didnt. I did pick up one of those low end model daiwa's for 14.97. Needed an extra and at that price i couldnt pass up. 

Ran over to the dicks as well, seemed more high price than gander.


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

For it being there Spring Event, I can't wait for there Summer Event. I think somebody dropped the ball....big time. I attended the Russ Baily Seminar and let me tell you, this guy was very helpful with lots of TOP SECRET crappie information. He covered and explained in detail lots of different styles of fishing. He took the time for hands teaching. And showed not only how to catch more, but where they'll be and when they should be there. A personal Thanks to Russ.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

I shop at both Dicks and GM. The only draw back I've had with GM is when I bought my Hunting Coat. I bought one of their Guide Series Tech2O 4 in one parkas. Well I ended up getting a 2X. Well i ended up getting my deer before i even needed the coat for the colder weather. I saw the coat hanging in my closet and decided to put it on. Well with my sweat shirt on the coat was snug. So I figured I would return it and get either a 2X tall or a 3X. I went to the store to exchange it. They didnt have any in the larger sizes. Well because I paid cash and didnt have the reciept any longer they would only return it for the lowest ticketed price which was a clearance price of 99.99. I paid 179.99 for the coat.

Needless to say i still have the coat hanging in my closet.


----------



## russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Nightprowler,

You are welcome! It was great talking crappie with you guys. I hope you try some of the techniques out and especially give Indian a try.

SEE YOU ON THE WATER!!!!!

Russ
www.midwestcrappie.com


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

Russ, will you be doing anymore seminars? I got there too late and it sounds like I miss some good info..
Thanks


----------



## granby4-5 (Apr 25, 2006)

It was nice meeting Grizzly. Thanks for the Gander Bucks!!!!
Besides getting the gander bucks though, ,I'm with whopper it was difficult to figure out exactly what was on sale. They had the normal clearance bins, but other than that I really couldn't find any tackle on sale, and the stuff that was on sale there really was not clearly marked as a sale or clearance item.


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

it was good meeting you too, as for most of the comments about things not being clearly marked there wasn't enough time to mark everything. did any one notice the soft plastic reset? thats what the higher ups in the company told us to do last week, not get ready for our fishing event. i think the new reset is going to have negitive feedback, but i really don't like that the plastics are now grouped by item rather than brand.and as for the seminar times, i know alot of u were upset about those, but my boss, brandon the fishing manager, gave the times to the people who update our web site a week ago. there was just poor communication between the heads of gander and the store. this was our first spring fishing event we've done, so bare with us as we get the kinks out. and next year's event will be better.


----------



## cast n catch em18 (Jan 14, 2008)

i was going to say something about the soft plastics but you stated it perfectly, its dissappointing to see it change and you guys are startin to just look like a mini bass pro  . it will just take a few times to get used to it


----------



## grizzly70 (Jun 30, 2006)

i know, most of the fishing employees think it's a step backward in our store, but what the big wigs in wisconsin say has to be done. i always thought it was funny how people hundreds of miles away can tell us whats best for our store.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

TomC said:


> Well because I paid cash and didnt have the reciept any longer they would only return it for the lowest ticketed price which was a clearance price of 99.99. I paid 179.99 for the coat.
> 
> Needless to say i still have the coat hanging in my closet.


that is common in most big box retail these days - you would not believe how many "Return scams" are going on. I know it sucks for us honest people. Does gander mountian have any kind of rewards program like BPS? if they do you might be able to have them look up the purchase that way. Don't know about the time line and all but it might get your money back. 

Grizzly, I know all about those resets -i was a manager a Kmart - and i can say Corp timing is sometimes pretty jacked up ;-) I do remember when we did our RX reset right befor Prom - it was funny seeing all these high school kids trying to sneek in and out to buy ...well what responsible (or hopeful) guys take to prom in their pocket, only to have to look for them because they were moved to a new location! It was pretty funny!!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its kinda crappy i think. I have the bag it came in and its still got the tags. They checked all their stores with an invnetory search but no stores had any in the size i needed due to the items going on clearance. I was thinking that I just might keep in the closet until next hunting season and see if they have any instock then


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

the Reynoldsburg store has been opening 30 minutes early every thursday for the breakfast club. Usually a pretty good feast too....not just coffee and donuts.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

boeing said:


> I was in the store today and asked about the seminar schedule. No one seemed to know for sure but told me the schedule is posted at their site. (It's not, I guess.) One guy who works there said he thinks Tom Dietz speaks at five. I'm just going to spend the afternoon there and thereabouts I guess.
> 
> Other speakers on the flyer are Marc Colwel, Russ Bailey and Crash Mullins.


Did Crash Mullins have a seminar? Thanks


----------



## stratosboats (Jun 5, 2007)

Has anyone gone to any breakfest club meetings at the north canton gander mountain? I was just wondering if they were actually happening because like I stated in another post on here my buddy and I went at 9:00 like it said and there were no cars and the store was closed yet its advertised. I really want to go to them why I have the time.


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

TomC said:


> Its kinda crappy i think. I have the bag it came in and its still got the tags. They checked all their stores with an invnetory search but no stores had any in the size i needed due to the items going on clearance. I was thinking that I just might keep in the closet until next hunting season and see if they have any instock then


Honestly, you might do better on ebay during the right season. Tags on most apparel have season and year on them in some kind of store code so if you wait til next year just be prepared to maybe get less- of course it just might work because I have seen it go both ways - good luck! you might even put on here in the marketplace???


----------

